# Routentipp für Overnighter im Teutoburger



## wichtigisimwald (31. Januar 2016)

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Paar Tipps/Ideen für eine Overnighter-Tour im Teutoburger Wald?

Das ganze sollte mit Trekkingbike fahrbar sein und Möglichkeiten für eine Tarpübernachtung bieten.

Wie ist das so im Teutoburger Wald, wird da kontrolliert?

Meine Idee war am Nachmittag nahe der Externsteine das Auto zu parken und dann am nächsten Tag wieder am Auto zu landen.

Besten Dank!


----------



## poekelz (1. Februar 2016)

Für eine Außenübernachtung im Teuto fällt mir spontan der Velmerstot (der lippische) ein. Nur mit dem Treckingrad da rauf ist nicht so ganz easy, aber vielleicht gibt es hier noch ein paar Locals die eine taugliche Forstwegauffahrt kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (1. Februar 2016)

Wie viele km willst du denn machen?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (1. Februar 2016)

Also mehr als 50-60 sind mangels Fitness nicht hilfreich 

Soll halt eher ne Genießer-Tour werden. Bißchen radeln im Wald, abends was köcheln und dann pennen. Nächsten Tag noch bis Mittags radeln und dann wieder am Auto...


----------



## Über (1. Februar 2016)

Am Lippischen Velmerstot wäre es tatsächlich am Besten.
Ist absolut trekkingrad tauglich, solange du auf dem Hermannsweg und Eggeweg bleibst.
Ausgeschildert E1 und H
Den X1 (verläuft meisst direkt paralell zum H / E1) würde ich für ne Trekkingradtour inkl Gepäck nicht empfehlen.
Zum Zelten auch geeignet:
Lippischen und Preusischen Velmerstot passieren.
Nach dem preusischen Velmerstot links halten und nach ca. 100 bis 150m links den kleinen Trampelpfad rein. Dieser führt dann ca 25 m weiter und endet in einer Sackgasse.
Dort stehen zwei alte Holzbänke und mittig ist ne kleine Feuerstelle.
Liegt praktisch kurz unterhalb des Eggeturmes.
Vorteil: Man ist nicht unmittelbar an der Wanderroute und hat trotzdem ne schöne Aussicht.

Zur Tour würde ich vorschlagen, dass du zuerst rechts der B1 färhst, dort dann zeltest und am 2ten Tag die linke Seite (von der B1 aus gesehen) erkundest.
Könntest dann auch das Gepäck ins Auto werfen bevor du den zweiten Teil in Angriff nimmst.

Gruß
Über


----------



## wichtigisimwald (1. Februar 2016)

Das hilft schonmal sehr, vielen Dank!

Guck ich mir mal auf der Karte an..


----------



## Panama1970 (1. Februar 2016)

Holla, ich habe auch schon mehrfach auf dem Turm gepennt, kann aber sehr zugig  sein. 
Und mit Wandersleuten oder Jagdgenossen hatte bisher keine Probleme. Da ich in den meisten Fällen so gegen 7 Uhr wieder abgefahren bin, hatte ich den ersten Kontakt mit der Zivilisation erst unten an der Silbermühle.
Auf jeden Fall viel Spass bei deinem Vorhaben.


----------

